
Live Coverage of the Juno Orbital Insertion at Jupiter - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/##
======
relyks
I previously submitted this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12030852)

